# Autism Puzzle pens



## happydadto5 (May 23, 2011)

I've been looking for the kits for the Autism puzzle pens.  I've seen many puzzle kits, but none in the autism colors.  Exotic Blanks no longer has them.  (I asked)  Anyone know where to find them?


----------



## witz1976 (May 23, 2011)

I know he hasn't been heard from in a while (hope he comes back!) , but Lou Metcalf (DCbluesman) was the one who made those.  May be worth PMing him or contacting him though his site http://www.heritagepens.com/


----------



## el_d (May 23, 2011)

Welcome Happy,
 I actually donated a pen to an Autism foundation in San Antonio last month. My cousind son has it and they were thrilled with the pen. I got the lasered kit from Constant at :

http://www.lazerlinez.com/search.asp

He does great work and said he was going to make a kit for PSI majestic If I can ever get the stuff to him. :redface:


----------



## happydadto5 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Thanks for the tips*

DCBluesman's site is down and I tried sending him a message.  No luck

Laserlinez doesn't have them on their website anymore but I'll contact them.  

That's great that you donate the pen.  My son has autism and my wife would love a pen.


----------



## Penultimate (Jun 25, 2011)

I would like one also. My son is on the spectrum.


----------



## Lane Pelissier (Jun 25, 2011)

I would like to know what Laserlinez says as well.  My brother is Autistic and my mother is a retired teacher who specialized in Autistic kids.

Lane


----------



## happydadto5 (Jul 6, 2011)

Laserlinez hasn't responded.  They have a e-mail form that I'm not sure is working.  After completing a message, it seems to just drop you back on their web page with no confirmation.  If anyone has an alternate way to reach them, I'd love to know it.  So far, I've struck out on every contact for an autism pen blank.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just PM Constant.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 6, 2011)

I too would be interested in one of these blanks.


----------



## jbthbt (Jul 6, 2011)

I have twin boys on the spectrum as am I. Our local Awareness Association does fund raisers with silent auctions and I know those pens would be a hit. When and if some are found I would like to get ahold of a few.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like Exoticblanks has them:

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...Heritage+Kits&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60

I don't know if these are the correct colors.


----------



## happydadto5 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Hunt for Autism pens*

Exotic blank's kit is a color puzzle, but it's not the right colors.  The autism puzzle kit would be red, yellow, blue and light blue with 1 or 2 black pieces althought it could be done without the black pieces.

What does PM Constant mean?  My best quest is that PM = Paper Mail and Constant is the name of the owner.


----------



## happydadto5 (Jul 7, 2011)

I e-mailed Exotic blanks to see if they could make some in the right colors.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 7, 2011)

happydadto5 said:


> Exotic blank's kit is a color puzzle, but it's not the right colors. The autism puzzle kit would be red, yellow, blue and light blue with 1 or 2 black pieces althought it could be done without the black pieces.
> 
> What does PM Constant mean? My best quest is that PM = Paper Mail and Constant is the name of the owner.


 
Private message to Constant, the owner of lazerlinez.


----------



## happydadto5 (Jul 9, 2011)

*The hunt goes on*

Constant said she through Exotic Blanks has them. I e-mailed EB and they said they don't have them currently but are hoping their new supplier will have them. They are switching suppliers soon.


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not sure what he would do as far as color match, but CONSTANT does a bang up job of cutting a good fit.  I received a lazer cut puzzle pen from him just today.  I have used his before and they are GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 9, 2011)

If Exotic Blanks don't have them anymore I shall make it available again.
Exotic Blanks use to carry the once I have made for Lou Metcalf.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2011)

happydadto5 said:


> Constant said she through Exotic Blanks has them. I e-mailed EB and they said they don't have them currently but are hoping their new supplier will have them. They are switching suppliers soon.




Just so there is no concern on any of our suppliers' part--we are not switching anything from our current sources to a different source.

We are, as we always are, exploring ways to get new products.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 9, 2011)

I shall have them in stock on Tuesday.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 10, 2011)

WOO HOOO!
I received one of the first sets made as a gift from Lou, in honor of our 2 little guys with Autism. I was sad that we couldn't get them anymore. :frown: 
They are a great way to bring forth awareness. 
Thanks for making them again


----------



## gwisher (Jul 10, 2011)

My wife runs a local non-profit for autism and works with children on the spectrum.  A couple years ago Dcbluesman was kind enough to donate the blank to our fundraiser.  it was a great kit!


----------



## happydadto5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much.  Although I originally said the pieces should have 1-2 black pieces, my wife has corrected me that it should be just the 4 colors.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 12, 2011)

happydadto5 said:


> Thank you so much.  Although I originally said the pieces should have 1-2 black pieces, my wife has corrected me that it should be just the 4 colors.



I believe the thought on the 1 black piece was so symbolize that a piece of the puzzle is still missing.  I also believe there was an extra puzzle piece to give with the pen, again symbolism.  

I could be wrong, however I remember this was the case when Lou was selling them.


----------



## happydadto5 (Jul 12, 2011)

I do believe you are correct that Lou would sell them with a black piece that was optional.  My wife is thrilled and this is just in time for her B-Day.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 12, 2011)

I shall have them ready by the end tomorrow. I am busy with a project with a deadline that is approaching soon that I will finish tomorrow.


----------



## happydadto5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't see them up on the web site yet.  Did you get them finished?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, I need to post them. Sorry I am little late.

I have been pretty busy with some new ventures to expand the business


----------



## doddman70 (May 29, 2012)

Any News? or are they not to be?


----------

